# Orlando - Corona Cigars - Tonight and Tomorrow



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Realized that the show we are at has nothing at night.

Leaving now exit 72 off 4. We'll be there till it closes. If it a good place be back tomorrow night.

Any local brothers want to come out and play?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I had lunch there but can swing by on my way home for a nightcap.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wireless works great here.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have fun Dave....wish I was in Orlando!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

There in spirit...:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

If I could I would jump on a plan & fly that way right now. Wish I could herf with ya dave take care & be safe. (even tho u promised 2 let me take u out 2a tigers game, I'm still waiting)


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> (even tho u promised 2 let me take u out 2a tigers game, I'm still waiting)


Why would he want to see the 2nd best team in the MLB? :r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like there is some really great weather down there right now. Enjoy yourself Dave!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

8:00 res at Ruth Cris across the street so probably be there around 9:30 tonight.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> 8:00 res at Ruth Cris across the street so probably be there around 9:30 tonight.


Nice piece of meat there...:tu Have fun..


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

man, you're stylin! Ruth's Chris for steaks and Corona after. You are definitley doin Orlando right and know the right part of town to hang out in AWAY from the normal tourists.

Keep missin ya as I have been stoppin by mid day. I'd love to hear your take on CCC.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

CCC=Cool place.


----------

